# Circuito de control con joystick



## madroxradiohead (Ago 29, 2006)

Hola, soy estudiante de electrónica y estoy haciendo un proyecto con un pic16f877a. 

Consiste en un movil manejado de manera inalámbrica y controlado por un joystick que además contara con una pantalla grafica lcd y con sensores de distancia para dibujar un mapa en la pantalla. 

Apenas implemente los motores, uno de dc para la parte trasera de potencia y uno a pasos adelante para la dirección. 

Estoy en la parte del joystick y quisiera que por favor me pudieran enviar algun diagrama de conexión con un pic o como funciona el joystick. 

por cualquier ayuda que me puedan proporcionar mil gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 29, 2006)

los joystick de pece son simples resistencias variables o potenciometros unidas a una palanca.

http://www.epanorama.net/links/pc_interface.html#joystick

Los metodos de medida son:
1.- como divisor de tensión y el A/D del pic
2.-mediendo el tiempo de carga de un condensador o t=RC en los aplication data de microchip sale un articulo de como medir resistencias y condensadores con u n pic16f84

Te recomuendo el AD que te sera mas facil implementarlo.

tambien te recomiendo que utilices el C por ejemplo CCS para programar.

Finalmente utiliza un bootloader para programar el pic.

El proyectito es dificil y es necesario implementar bastantes rutinas.


----------



## ALFREDOrcc (Sep 8, 2006)

Tiene razón tiopepe123, yo por ejemplo utilice un joystick el cual trabajaba con microswitch, de este forma solo eran pulsos de 5 volts que leia el microcontrolador junto con otros sensores para detener los motores en la posición máxima o minima, asimismo en otro circuito que hice con compuertas me funciono, claro empleando únicamente el joystick sin sensores ok?

bye


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Abr 20, 2009)

me interesa eso de medir capacitores con un pic, lo tienes a mano?


----------



## asherar (Ene 12, 2013)

Circuito del Joystick QuickShot QS 123E

Este fin de semana le estuve haciendo ingeniería inversa a mi viejo joystick.



El cable es un DB15 con dos salidas digitales B1 y B2 con el común a tierra y otras dos "resistivas" 
con el común a +5V. 
Uno de los botones es visible en la foto (rojo) y el otro (también rojo, para el dedo índice) está justo 
del otro lado.

El esquemático (sin el detalle para el oscilador) es éste:

Con el Switch SW (botón rectangular azul, en la foto) en la posición de la figura anterior, la tensión 
en los pines de salida depende sólo del estado del botón respectivo. 
Estas entradas digitales ponen a tierra el pin correspondiente, por lo tanto, para medir la caída 
de tensión se requiere un pull-up. 

Con el Switch SW en la otra posición, al oprimir cada botón se tiene una tensión de salida pulsada.

Los valores de cada resistencia (cursores X e Y) en este joystick son entre 0 y 160 k Ohm c/u, 
dependiendo de la posición de los cursores. 

La palanca también permite centrado mecánico en ambos ejes para ajuste de los ceros respectivos. 
Esto se logra con las rueditas azules de la base. 

El pinout del conector DB15 se tomó de la página: 
http://www.danielstolfi.com/conectores/informatica/db15.php

Un circuito de sensado sugerido con un microcontrolador (PIC o similar de +5V) puede ser éste. 

Las resistencias de pull-up para B1 y B2 pueden ser entre 10k y 200k, no mucho más para mantener 
baja la impedancia de entrada. 
Con los valores de 10k sugeridos para las entradas analógicas se puede llegar a medir tensiones en el rango entre 0.3 V y 5 V aprox. 

Para filtrar botones o reóstatos ruidosos conviene anexar sendos capacitores en paralelo con las 
impedancias de entrada.
Para ésto también se pueden programar filtros digitales simples como los de "tiempos muertos" fijos, 
o de doble búffer con sobre-relajación. 

Espero que les sea útil.

PD: De aquí a ponerle salida USB hay un paso.


----------

